# egueule - 3000!!



## LV4-26

Je ne sais pas ce que vous voyez, mais moi, je vois un trois avec trois zéros derrière. Peut-être plus, déjà ? 
Merci infiniment, egueule, pour tout ce que tu as déjà apporté de connaissances, d'idées et d'humour à ces forums. Je sais des quantités de foreros qui te sont reconnaissants pour l'aide apportée. L'un d'entre eux tient, ici et maintenant, à te félciter pour ton

3 0 0 0 ème p o s t​



Olala! 30023004, déjà, je me dépêche!


----------



## Phryne

WOWWWWWW!!

I thought we've just congratulate you for your 2,000 messages? 

So .... quality and quantity!! Way to go!!!  

 *!!! FELICIDADES!!!*​


----------



## charlie2

My dear friend,
The _subtilité_ I have not yet managed to learn,
but I have just learned that marriage can be between anything especially when you _marry young_, in _Shanghai_ or not, before or after _une_ _fête chinoise_. 
I learn what _the green liquid_ can possibly be to the French people, that good things happen _jamais deux sans trois_.
If I have too much to eat, I now know how to _walk it off_ in French.  
I know whose guidance is _indispensable_ to me especially on asking your secretary out _en tout bien tout honneur_.
I learn that if she says no, I should not ask her to _miss me_, because it is better to have _a love that is lost_ than to have no love at all.
_Une belle laide_ is just fine. 
_Il y a champagne et champagne_.
I hope I can tell it from now and be less a _gros-jean_.
I feel obliged to you and hence have made _une tartine_ of everything.
Thank you once again.


----------



## Kelly B

Y'avait un(e) forero bilingue
Who typed just as well as (s)he sang
Ses traductions super
Show a skill very rare
Son 3000 mérite quite a bang!


----------



## DDT

Quoi dire ???
Merci serait banal, les autres t'ont déjà fait plein des compliments...bref, 3000 et + bravo !!!   

DDT


----------



## Cath.S.

Et pour fêter ses 3000 postes, Egueule dévoile son vrai visage au monde stupéfait !


----------



## Kelly B

Stupéfaite? Enchantée, plutôt.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thank you Egueule!

 Your ideas, your wit, your good spirit​ all make it a pleasure to share threads with you.

 And sometimes, when I have nothing to say, I can still
enjoy reading you.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## lauranazario

_Felicidades_ for 3000 very interesting posts!

Saludos,
'LN


----------



## Narda

Felicidades egueule!!
Narda


----------



## ILT

Chapeau Egueule!!!​ 
And thanks for all the contributions 

ILT


----------



## Magg

FELICIDADES

Magg


----------



## timpeac

Egueule a le visage de trois mille linguistes.
Lui, il gueule, protecteur criard.
Ça, Eagle, il plane peinard.
Elle, c'est Hegel, philosophe idéaliste.

Mais si errare humanum est
Serait-ce une machine astucieuse
Qui n'a jamais connu de faute de frappe fâcheuse
plutôt qu'oiseau céleste?

Mais non, la vérité est blanche comme neige,
A cela il n'est point de piège
Puisque l'aigle aujourd'hui se dévoile.

Nous voyons notre amie qui nous aide tous,
Sourire désinvolte, belle frimousse,
Le dernier visage, c'est une étoile.


----------



## Whodunit

_*Haha, pourquoi est-ce que tu l'as fait? J'aimerais ton incognito!!!  ​  * _


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Egueule a le visage de trois mille linguistes.
> Lui, il gueule, protecteur criard.
> Ça, Eagle, il plane peinard.
> Elle, c'est Hegel, philosophe idéaliste.
> 
> Mais si errare humanum est
> Serait-ce une machine astucieuse
> Qui n'a jamais connu de faute de frappe fâcheuse
> plutôt qu'oiseau céleste?
> 
> Mais non, la vérité est blanche comme neige,
> A cela il n'est point de piège
> Puisque l'aigle aujourd'hui se dévoile.
> 
> Nous voyons notre amie qui nous aide tous,
> Sourire désinvolte, belle frimousse,
> Le dernier visage, c'est une étoile.


Merci à tous !
Tim , ton poème m'a mis les larmes aux yeux. Il est superbe. Merci de tout cœur, ami. Merci. 
Je demande pardon à ceux qui préféraient leurs illusions, bien que ce soit eux qui aient opté pour ce régime peu nourrissant.


----------



## fetchezlavache

félicitations egueule et merci !


----------



## Sev

Merci egueule, j'ai appris beaucoup de choses non seulement sur les langues étrangères mais aussi pas mal sur ma langue maternelle, et toujours avec poésie et une bonne dose d'humour ! Bravo !


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations egueule!


----------



## Artrella

*Thanks for all your help and your very interesting contributions E!!! Congrats!!!*


----------



## Benjy

merci pour tout. ben c'est tout dit là.. rien à ajouter hehe


----------



## Agnès E.

Elle le sait maintenant
J'aime les poèmes à deux sous
Les petits riens charmants
Qui veulent dire tout
Peut-être simplement
Merci, merci pour tout
Merci : pour être ici
Toujours et partout


----------



## Jana337

Dear Egueule, 

I like your posts. 

Jana


----------



## Cath.S.

A kiss and a hug to all of you, everyday you make my day!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations Egueule!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Egueule: You're a knowledge machine! Goodness, didn't we just celebrate your 2,000? Warm congratulations and even more hugs!


----------



## la grive solitaire

TROIS TROIS TROIS MILLE MILLE MILLE 
FELICITATIONS, EGUELE--WOW!  ​


----------



## te gato

sooo sorry to be late...

but I congratulate you on your 3000...
and all I can say is..WOW!!!

(_ok I can say more_)...
Here is to many..many more..

tg


----------

